# Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?



## Timotix (18. Dezember 2016)

*Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*

Hallo liebes Forum,

seit letzter Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer vom Vectoring der Telekom (100Mbit/s download / 40 Mbit's upload).
Da ich nun Internetfernsehen benutze, bin ich gezwungen, den Router in der Nähe des Fernsehers zu stellen.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich nun unter dem Dach im Arbeitszimmer nur sehr schlechte W-lan Verbindung habe. 
Lan-Dosen sind nicht vorhanden und können leider auch nicht nachträglich verbaut werden.

Heute habe ich gemerkt, dass es auch möglich wäre, den Router direkt ins Arbeitszimmer zu stellen und dort an die Telefondose zu hängen.

Nun stellt sich meine Frage:

Ist es möglich, mit dem selben DSL-Anschluss mehrere Router zu füttern? Bzw. einen als "Repeater" über die Dose zu konfigurieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe und LG
Timo


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*

deine situation gehört wich wie gemacht an für DLAN Adapter


----------



## Timotix (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*

Ich versuche bereits die optimale Steckdose zu finden  Bisher kommen immer nur ca 10 Mbits an


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*



Timotix schrieb:


> Ich versuche bereits die optimale Steckdose zu finden ...


Ist das ein Alt- oder Neubau?


----------



## SaPass (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*

Was spricht denn dagegen, den Router ins Arbeitszimmer zu stellen und den Fernseher über WLAN zu verbinden? Die 10 MBit könnten dafür noch ausreichen. Oder Möglichkeit Nr. 2: Du stellst den Router in das Arbeitszimmer und legst dir noch einen Repeater zu. Dann sollten beim Fernseher mehr als nur 10 MBit ankommen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*



SaPass schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, den Router ins Arbeitszimmer zu stellen und den Fernseher über WLAN zu verbinden? Die 10 MBit könnten dafür noch ausreichen. Oder Möglichkeit Nr. 2: Du stellst den Router in das Arbeitszimmer und legst dir noch einen Repeater zu. Dann sollten beim Fernseher mehr als nur 10 MBit ankommen.



1. Der Media Receiver hat kein WLAN
2. WLAN ist denkbar schlecht für Entertain TV



Timotix schrieb:


> Ich versuche bereits die optimale Steckdose zu finden  Bisher kommen immer nur ca 10 Mbits an



Was sind es denn für Adapter?


----------



## Timotix (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*

Bisher läuft EntertainTV auch über Dlan. 
Hier gibt es oftmals trotz guter Verbindung doch ein paar Verbindungsabbrüche. (jede 30min; 30 Sek keine Verbindung)

Habe mir jetzt mal den 1750e Repeater bestellt und gucke einmal, ob ich damit eine stabile Verbindung bekomme.

Ich glaube, hier ist das FirstWorldProblem, dass das Haus einfach zu groß ist ^^ 
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## HisN (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*

Du kannst so viele Router in Dein Netz klemmen wie Du möchtest.
Du musst nur darauf achten, dass nur einer davon sich tatsächlich einwählt, und nur einer davon der DHCP-Server ist.


----------



## chaotium (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*

Das mit Lan Steckdosen ist eine sachen für sich xD

Ich hatte das Problem auch bei meinem Bruder.  Der Router hing Stromtechnisch an der Phase L3, er Selber an L2. 
Dann mal umgklemmt und siehe da, es wurde besser.

PS: Ich bin Elektrofachkraft


----------



## Virikas (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*



HisN schrieb:


> Du kannst so viele Router in *Dein* Netz klemmen wie Du möchtest.



Hab den relevanten Part mal fett markiert, damit klar wird, was hier gemeint ist.

Der OP geht hier aber eher von der Combo aus Router+Modem aus, wie es landläufig formuliert wird und das wird natürlich nicht gehen.
Modem und Gegenstelle (DSLAM) gehen hier eine 1:1 Beziehung ein. Klemmst du ein zweites Modem dran, wird im bestenfall gar nix passieren und im wesentlich wahrscheinlicheren Fall beide Modems keinen DSL Sync mehr finden.

@OP: Du könntest aber mal prüfen wie die Telefondosen verkabelt sind. Je nach Baubeschaffenheit ist das ggf. schon in als TP Kabel realisiert und du brauchst lediglich die TAE Dose gegen eine RJ45 (aka UAE) Dose tauschen und kannst da dann normal Ethernet drüber fahren. Wenn du allerdings keine Ahnung von der Thematik hast rate ich dazu dass vom Elektroinstallateuer deines Vertrauens machen zu lassen. Da gehört ein wenig Ahnung dazu, was man da wie verkabelt


----------



## IQRacer (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*



Virikas schrieb:


> Hab den relevanten Part mal fett markiert, damit klar wird, was hier gemeint ist.
> @OP: Du könntest aber mal prüfen wie die Telefondosen verkabelt sind. Je nach Baubeschaffenheit ist das ggf. schon in als TP Kabel realisiert und du brauchst lediglich die TAE Dose gegen eine RJ45 (aka UAE) Dose tauschen und kannst da dann normal Ethernet drüber fahren. Wenn du allerdings keine Ahnung von der Thematik hast rate ich dazu dass vom Elektroinstallateuer deines Vertrauens machen zu lassen. Da gehört ein wenig Ahnung dazu, was man da wie verkabelt



Kann ich nur empfehlen und es sind geringe Umrüstkosten. 
Google aber nicht zu viel zu diesen Thema, hier wirst du ganz schnell verrückt gemacht von diversen möchtegern Fachmenschen ... Es geht auch mit alten Leitungen ... es ist stabil und 100Mbit sind, wenn die Leitungszahl stimmt, immer drinnen.


----------



## Shortgamer (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin Elektrofachkraft



Da brauch man gar nichts umklemmen. Dafür gibt es in der Elektroindustrie eine Schaltung die nennt sich Phasenkoppler.
Einfach einen Phasenkoppler zwischen die drei Phasen montieren. Dann hat man ein optimales Powerlinenetz und brauch nicht nach einer Steckdose suchen.

Müsste eine Elektrofachkraft eigentlich selbst drauf kommen. 


PS: Ich bin Fleischereifachverkäufer auf dem 5. Bildungsweg.


----------



## IQRacer (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Da brauch man gar nichts umklemmen. Dafür gibt es in der Elektroindustrie eine Schaltung die nennt sich Phasenkoppler.
> Einfach einen Phasenkoppler zwischen die drei Phasen montieren. Dann hat man ein optimales Powerlinenetz und brauch nicht nach einer Steckdose suchen.
> Müsste eine Elektrofachkraft eigentlich selbst drauf kommen.
> PS: Ich bin Fleischereifachverkäufer auf dem 5. Bildungsweg.



Stimmt, gibt es und damit könnte das Problem auch behoben sein. Aber leider kannst du nicht wissen das die Installation und Abnahme eine Firma übernehmen muss, aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen reicht da auch keine Elektrofachkraft aus da diese nicht mit den Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden kann wogegen eine Fachfirma eine Firmenhaftpflicht haben muss.  

Wenn aber geschätzte 150-200€ für nen Installateur das Problem beheben oder andere Lösungswege teurer sind, würde ich das Geld investieren und einen Versuch starten.
Ob eine Verbesserung da ist wird sich zeigen, denn jede Verbindung, Klemme usw... stellt eine Dämpfung für das Signal da und kann zusätzlich stören.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zwei Router an einem DSL Anschluss möglich?*

Gibt sogar nen Aktiven Koppler von Devolo, der das dann nochmal verstärkt


----------

